# PC mit Drucker verbinden



## User0815 (10. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Brother MFC J6710DW, der auf der anderen Seite des Zimmers steht. Jetzt möchte ich halt nicht ein Kabel quer über den Boden verlegen müssen (Stolperfalle). Der Drucker besitzt wlan. Leider gehe ich noch mit Kabel ins Internet (FRITZ!Box SL).

- Gibt es einen Adapter, wo ich nur meinen PC mit dem Drucker verbinden und trotzdem weiter über Kabel ins Internet gehen kann? Es nervt alle Dokumente erst auf eine Speicherkarte ziehen zu müssen um Sachen vom PC drucken zu können.

Vielen Dank im Voraus


----------



## Pyroneo (10. Februar 2013)

Also als erstes schnappst du dir die Anleitung deines Druckers und suchst die seite wo der Drucker mit dem WLAN verbunden wird.
Dann gehst du zu deiner Fritz!Box schreibst dir die SSID und das WLAN-PW auf und schaltest das WLAN am Router ein, Wieder zum Drucker und nach der Anleitung den Drucker mit dem WLAN-Netzwerk verbinden. Danach solltest du am PC die Druckersoftware/treiber am besten deinstallieren und erneut Installieren. Bei der Installation angeben das der Drucker über LAN/WLAN angebunden wird, den Rest macht das Programm selbst. So geht es einfacher als die Software Manuell umzustellen.

Sollte so gehen,

MfG

Pyroneo


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. Februar 2013)

Fallen mir zwei Dinge zu ein:

1. Einen WLAN-Adapter per USB am PC anschließen und dann den Ad-Hoc-Modus nutzen (wenn möglich)
2. Vielleicht sogar sinnvoller: Auf einen aktuellen WLAN-Router upgraden.

Letzteres würde in meinen Augen mehr Sinn machen. Zum einen hast du den alten Router ersetzt, aktuelle Fritz!Boxen bieten durchaus interessante Featuresets für ihr Geld. Zumal es auch aus Gründen der Sicherheit nicht schaden kann einen Router zu ersetzten für den das letzte Update 2006 erschienen ist 
Zudem bringt dir das aber auch den Vorteil das du den Drucker über mehr als ein Endgerät ansprechen kannst wenn nötig, d.h. auch ohne weiteres kabellos vom Notebook, Smartphone etc. drucken kannst.

Hab´s bei mir ähnlich gelöst, mit einem Lexmark X4650 an einer Fritz!Box 7390. Ein ''kleineres'' Modell tut´s natürlich auch. Viele Provider bieten auch ein Upgrade des Routers an, 1&1-Kunden können diese z.B. nachträglich ordern.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (10. Februar 2013)

Pyroneo schrieb:


> Also als erstes schnappst du dir die Anleitung deines Druckers und suchst die seite wo der Drucker mit dem WLAN verbunden wird.
> [...]
> Sollte so gehen,
> 
> ...



Die Fritz!Box SL hat kein WLAN


----------



## Pyroneo (10. Februar 2013)

UPS zu schnell mit Google gesucht und das falsche Handbuch erwischt. Dann bleibt natürlich nur die Möglichkeiten von pcp-brattcoxx


----------



## User0815 (11. Februar 2013)

Hi,   vielen Dank Euch beiden. Dann werd ich mal nach einer FRITZ!Box mit Wlan Ausschau halten. Gibt es eine besonders zu empfehlen? Wichtig wäre ein möglicher Gastzugang, den man freigeben kann (für Mieter).  Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (12. Februar 2013)

Wie gesagt, am besten mal rein profilaktisch bei deinem Provider anfragen ob die eine anbieten.
Ich persönlich bin mit meiner 7390 sehr zufrieden, davor hatte ich bereits die 7050, die 7113 sowe die 3030.
Generell empfehlen kann ich jetzt so alle und keine, denn ich kenne deine genauen Ansprüche nicht. Ein Blick hierauf könnte dir evtl. schon mal weiterhelfen. Auch ein blick auf die AVM-Webseite dürfte nicht schaden.
Je nach Modell bieten die Geräte unterschiedliche Funktionen, sodass manche kein VoiP, kein ISDN, kein DECT etc. beherrschen.
Die 7390 kann zumindest dies alles, ausserdem bietet sie mir in Verbindung mit meinem Fritz!Fon MT-F Internetradio am Telefon (nett für´s Badezimmer), ich kann darauf RSS-Feeds sowie E-Mails lesen, sie bietet einen Medienserver für per USB angeschlossene Geräte (HDD / Stick), WLAN-Gastzugang, WLAN mit 2,4 & 5 Ghz, DECT (keine Kabel mehr ziehen um Telefone / Handgeräte anzuschließen), Gigabit-LAN (interessant wenn mehrere Rechner an der Box hängen und darüber viele Daten verschoben werden) uvm.


----------



## User0815 (15. Februar 2013)

Hi,

danke für Deine Antwort. Werd mal in den nächsten Tagen dort anfragen.

Gruß
User0815


----------

